# Struggling To Re-install RTD Explorer.



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

PLEASE IGNORE. I'VE SORTED IT!!

My copy of RTD Explorer `has been working fine for sometime and then today it kept crashing so I uninstalled and tried to download again.

The download keep failing and now I cannot access my controller.

I've been trying to download from Adam Brunette's site...I'm not sure if there's anywhere else to get it or whether RTD Explorer can be emailed?

Anyone able to help or offer advice?

Thanks in advance,

Adam


----------

